# Does anyone use VO5 on their furbaby?



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I can't remember where I saw it, but I had read that some people use VO5 hot oil treatment prior to shampooing their Malts and after bathing the hair is much more manageable...from what I remember it lasted for quite a while after bathing, not just a day or two. I'm not talking about putting the hair in oil for showing, but just to make the hair more managable and/or less matting between baths. I think they only recommended doing it once every month or two, but no more than that. Does anyone do this and what kind of results do you get? 

Deni's hair is definitely of the cottony nature (she's 10 mos and slow to mature due to her size so I don't expect her adult coat to come in fully until about 14-16 mos) and since I had her cut down into a puppy cut her hair mats SOOOO much easier as it grows out than when I had her in a long coat.







I'm looking for ways to keep it more manageable and decrease the matting. Even brushing/combing her every night, I'm finding matts especially near her skin on her rump, armpits, and along her collar line. Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I just read on www.groomers.net lounge that V05 was ok for Malti's but the groomer answering said why would you want to use that, is the dogs hair brittle or rough? She also mentioned if you are going to use it, don't make it too hot.









I would think with a pup with cotton coat, you wouldn't need it.

I made the mistake of not using a conditoner or rinse on Max the first time I bathed him last week. It was hard to blow dry him, the hair kept sticking to his body. Now, I have to pick up a decent conditioner for cotton coat.

Also, I read blotting your dog with paper towels before a regular towel cuts down on drying time.

Still learning on the grooming stuff....along with everything else.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I would think this is ok to use, but do check the ingredients.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

With a puppy cut I don't think I would bother with the hot oil, there really is no reason, especially if you are using a good shampoo and conditioner. The purpose of the oil would be to keep the longer hair conditioned and to keep the ends from drying and breaking, you would not have that with a puppy cut. Also, you don't need to blot with paper towels to cut down on drying time, just use your towel. When I am done with a bath I just take the bath towel and wrap it around Ty tightly (kinda like a baby bunting) and hug him close for a few minutes) that absorbs the water without rubbing and tangling his hair. Then I unwrap and spray with the leave in conditioner before brushing and drying.


----------



## BugHillHeather (May 13, 2005)

After shampooing, I use Aussie 3 Minute Miracle (reconstructive conditioner) on Dixie who is now 7 months. It really helps to keep her soft and de-tangled. I also started using something that I use on my own hair--Scruples Smooth Out Straightening Gel. It really helps smooth out her hair and keep it really soft. I've noticed almost no tangles --that's really great! Everywhere she goes, people comment about her soft hair. We stopped by our local pet store/grooming salon yesterday and her groomer even commented about how soft she was! Don't know much about the ingredients, but these two products really work for us!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just read on www.groomers.net lounge that V05 was ok for Malti's but the groomer answering said why would you want to use that, is the dogs hair brittle or rough? She also mentioned if you are going to use it, don't make it too hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My groomer and I use Bless the Beasts Detangling Shampoo and Replenishing Conditioner on Catcher and it works wonderfully on his cottony coat:


Bless the Beasts Product Page


----------

